
Brand-Name Drugs Increase Cost but Not Patient Satisfaction - mmohebbi
https://www.propublica.org/article/brand-name-drugs-increase-cost-but-not-patient-satisfaction
======
downandout
_" The fact that a drug is a brand drug or a generic drug, for us, is
immaterial to the patient experience."_

This simply isn't true in all cases. For example, I take Lunesta for sleep. My
insurance tried to force me to switch to its generic counterpart, eszopiclone,
by raising the copay on the name brand from $10 to $230. I have never suffered
from depression in my life, until I took this medication for just three days
and wound up in a debilitating state of depression. I immediately stopped
taking it, and the depression went away within a day. I now pay the $230 per
month, a small price to pay for sleep without the disastrous side effects of
the generic.

